# transfer mistakes



## exclusive (Apr 27, 2008)

Please advise how to remove or fix a mistake after to heat transferd a photo onto a shirt
Thanks this would be for both white and dark
transfers


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

What is the mistake you need to fix? Once you transfedr to shirt and heat press not much you can do to correct a problem. Possibly someone else may have an idea.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

helix-2000 said:


> What is the mistake you need to fix? Once you transfedr to shirt and heat press not much you can do to correct a problem. Possibly someone else may have an idea.


I would also ask what kind of problem your trying to fix. When you place your transfer with your heat press there really is no fixing it if your meaning removing it from the shirt. They are pretty much there for the long haul once pressed. I just toss the ones I mess up into my scrap pile and use them for experiments or cleaning rags.


----------



## exclusive (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks,, we do lots of big jobs and sometimes
we might make a spelling error, so we will either
cover it up or toss the garment. When using dark transfers we, re-heat and they peel off but
that won't work for light transfers,,,,

I just thought there might be somthing out there i was missing .... thanks,,,,


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

i do know that JB has a product that they have been testing for vinyl maybe you might want to try it for transfers?? they said it works like a charm.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You are not going to find anything to remove light transfers from a shirt. I have removed from dark but that sits on the shirt where light transfers get impregnated into the shirt. Just toss and start over..


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

with all the things that we can do today you would think that some one some where would have come up with a different way to do things.........here's wishing for that person out there with all that knowledge to step up and let the creativity fly!!!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

when I make mistake or the person dont want the shirt any more I add vinyl to it and sell so I dont lose money you can put vinyl on the transfer at least I have done this with JPSS with no problems


----------



## JamiQs (Dec 16, 2007)

We had the problem of taking off approx 5k transfers from the back neck of white T's - bought a krebs spotting out vacuum table & gun - approx £1500 but did job fine - then reapplied new transfers.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

A different problem I've fixed in the past is if there is a pinhole where the inkjet transfer didn't adhere transfer, leaving a little white spot... I use pigment ink fabric markers to fill in the tiny gap rather than start anew. Mirroring mistakes become rags or experiment fabric, for me, too.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> A different problem I've fixed in the past is if there is a pinhole where the inkjet transfer didn't adhere transfer, leaving a little white spot... I use pigment ink fabric markers to fill in the tiny gap rather than start anew. Mirroring mistakes become rags or experiment fabric, for me, too.


Right on Kelly, man those pigment fabric markers are a lifesaver sometimes aren't they?


----------



## exclusive (Apr 27, 2008)

you guys are the best thanks......


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

exclusive said:


> you guys are the best thanks......


No problem  We're all here to help one another out and to learn all we can. Good luck


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Leatherneck said:


> Right on Kelly, man those pigment fabric markers are a lifesaver sometimes aren't they?


Lol, saved me a couple of times.  
I wouldn't do this without a set of them on my desk.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Lol, saved me a couple of times.
> I wouldn't do this without a set of them on my desk.


Me either they are right next to the fridge with the energy drinks another life saver for those nights of burning the candle at both ends LOL.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> when I make mistake or the person dont want the shirt any more I add vinyl to it and sell so I dont lose money you can put vinyl on the transfer at least I have done this with JPSS with no problems


This sounds like a good idea. I'm surprised the edges of the transfer don't transmit through the vinyl.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

the color on the vinyl are darker then the rest of the pic or shirts and don't show


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Oppss the transfers are thin and dont show so it makes up for lost shirts give it try and I think you would like what you see


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey guys try this, along with the fabric markers, get yourself some glitter fabric paint or pens, I add my own glitter with the pens or paint brushes, real light, on cerain areas on the womens tees, and sweats. looks like glitter transfers, because they are made to be soft paints, they do not affect the hand, if applies well, they come in diamond dust, gold red blue, and lot of colors, a set will cost you maybe $6.00 at walmart, it really adds to the designs and fonts,, Brides,, ect,..
Now I need help, I have started doing designs on arms of hoodies, when you pre press the arms, and then apply the transfer, the arm seam from the bottom shows thru to the transfer, do you guys stuff rags or something in the sleeves, to prevent this as the seam is right down the middle of the arm where you are applying the transfer? Would love to hear any input,
Thanks Sandy JO


----------



## kemoi_kyarah (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Where can you get a set of pigment ink pens?


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Now I need help, I have started doing designs on arms of hoodies, when you pre press the arms, and then apply the transfer, the arm seam from the bottom shows thru to the transfer, do you guys stuff rags or something in the sleeves, to prevent this as the seam is right down the middle of the arm where you are applying the transfer? Would love to hear any input,
> Thanks Sandy JO


Sandy, I don't normally press on sleeves but when pressing on the body of the garment I use a mousepad or a product called a tee pad it to raise the material from the seam line. That should keep the seam from appearing on the transfer  . Perhaps a technique like that could help you out when doing sleeves.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks ,That is what i was thinking also, I am just starting to do long sleeve graphics,
thanks, I will stuff them with mouse pads, lol


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Hey guys try this, along with the fabric markers, get yourself some glitter fabric paint or pens, I add my own glitter with the pens or paint brushes, real light, on cerain areas on the womens tees, and sweats. looks like glitter transfers, because they are made to be soft paints, they do not affect the hand, if applies well, they come in diamond dust, gold red blue, and lot of colors, a set will cost you maybe $6.00 at walmart, it really adds to the designs and fonts,, Brides,, ect,..


Thank you for the tip, Sandy Jo. Jan/jberte also does this embellishing. It would be good to get you guys in a thread and get some pics and details... be okay with you?



sjidohair said:


> Now I need help, I have started doing designs on arms of hoodies, when you pre press the arms, and then apply the transfer, the arm seam from the bottom shows thru to the transfer, do you guys stuff rags or something in the sleeves, to prevent this as the seam is right down the middle of the arm where you are applying the transfer? Would love to hear any input,
> Thanks Sandy JO


 
I see Rick pointed you in the mouse pad direction. Good news. That is what I do. I know Lou put alot of time into making sure he had the correct mouse pad material, but if you buy some local (I used one I had here), just make sure it takes the heat of the press before you put real merchandise under the platen with it. Cut it with scissors. 

I have also heard, and heard back from someone who tried it,
that Un-corrogated cardboard does the same job. and that can easily be cut to the size and shape of a sleeve as well.

Good luck, SJ!


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Thank you for the tip, Sandy Jo. Jan/jberte also does this embellishing. It would be good to get you guys in a thread and get some pics and details... be okay with you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had not heard of un-corrogated cardboard Kelly. Sounds like a good substitute for those who dont have the mouse pads available  And yet I learn something else on here.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, someone kindly suggested it to me, and I've passed that info on. Someone used the cardboard idea, and was very, very happy with it. They loved that they already had some at the house, and I was happy they let me know it worked so well for them. I had mentioned I hadn't tried it, but was given that info. So they got back to me. It was a good day.  I think I heard of this before the teepadit set was even available, so at the time, with not much out there other than mousepads - usually in 8x10 sizes, it was nice to know I could use the uncorragated cardboard, and get whatever size and shape I needed, if I wanted to go larger than what I usually use. Well, you seem happy, so I'm happy for you, Rick. Have a great night.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Yes, someone kindly suggested it to me, and I've passed that info on. Someone used the cardboard idea, and was very, very happy with it. They loved that they already had some at the house, and I was happy they let me know it worked so well for them. I had mentioned I hadn't tried it, but was given that info. So they got back to me. It was a good day.  I think I heard of this before the teepadit set was even available, so at the time, with not much out there other than mousepads - usually in 8x10 sizes, it was nice to know I could use the uncorragated cardboard, and get whatever size and shape I needed, if I wanted to go larger than what I usually use. Well, you seem happy, so I'm happy for you, Rick. Have a great night.


That's what you have to love about this forum always the chance for someone to share something that is that helpful. I'm having a great night Kelly and hope you are as well.


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

they also make pillows for this exact scenario i think you can get them through stahls


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Ive had a probleme with pin holes also and i belive pin holes are due to tiny fuzzes on the shirts....... so i would try lint rolling them...... im new to this but it wont hurt to try it it seemed to elimnate the probleme for me


----------

